# Breitling Colt Automatic A17350



## Classik

Breitling Colt Automatic 
Ref. A17350 , 38mm Steel Case 
Very good condition, huge bracelet 
Running within 5 sec/day on timegrapher 
Watch only, no box/papers. 

Price is $1075. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

